# Swiss vintage watch ogival



## Ahsan rasool (Nov 15, 2017)

*hello mates.i bought a Swiss vintage watch name ogival recently but unfortunately no history I found on net.can any one tell me about it?*

*thanks in advance.*


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Has it got jumping fish on the dial or case back.?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

You need better Google skills young padawan...

"The Ogival watch company was founded in La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland, in 1903, by Mr. Rene Brandt, a talented watchmaker who was always striving to create unique high-quality models of wristwatches. Very soon Ogival watches won a worldwide popularity, and the brand's recognizable logo in a form of the jumping lucky fish became a symbol of high quality and durability. Today the company with its famous logo has been continuing to follow the best traditions of the horology and to produce models of excellent quality, at the same time, remaining one of the most popular and favourite brands for both lovers of wristwatches and numerous collectors.

Over the whole history the Ogival company headed by Mr. Rene Brandt was able to enlarge the watch market with its various and exclusive models of watches. Jewelry watches, designed and launched by the young watchmaker, could not be unnoticed. The best designers and jewellers worked at these masterpieces. As a result, Mr. Brandt presented the luxurious collection of jewelry watches decorated with beautiful shining precious stones which became an integral part of the European élite.
But the Ovigal company does not limit its collections with luxury jewelry watches only. The brand's rich range includes chronometres, chronographs and so on. It cannot but notice the fact that in 1958 members of some expeditions to the Pyrenees, France and the Upper Garonne river had water-resistant Ovigal chronometres on their wrists. According to the members, the success of the expeditions was high-precise and reliable watches of this Swiss watch brand.

Today the company offers a wide range of various models: classical, sports, mechanical, jewelry and so on. The gold 18K Gold collection has set place of honor among other ones of the brand. They have screw down crowns and case made of 18 carat gold of different tints. White, goldish and guilloched dials are marked with the Arabic numerals and have three hands and a date aperture located at 3 o'clock position. Other ones have sceletonized dials with three hands and the company's logo at 6 o'clock position. All dials are protected by a sapphire glass. The gold collection also includes chronographs with a week day indication situated at 3 o'clock position and chronograph counters at 12, 6 and 9, a date aperture at 6, and some models having a moonphase indicator. "


----------

